# blue screen error Oxc000021a



## jason707 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have Toshiba labtop and when I trun it on I get a blue screen error Oxc000021a can anyone help 
windows 8


----------



## Lehfoxeh (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a Dell Xps 12 and I get the same error sometimes. Seems to be usually when it is waking up from sleep mode.


----------

